# Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Wyatt! I hope you have a great day!!  

New Moon tonight...I hear that's good luck for werewolf's or maybe it's just their victims.*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Wyatt!
Happy Hirthday to you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Holy Crap-olay another birthday!!

Happy Birthday Furr!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wyatt!!!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wyatt!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a howling good birthday, mr Furr.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Furry dude


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday to me,
I'm Furry you see,
I cough up a Hairball,
One for you one for me.... 

Sharing is SO important.
Thanks Gang for the Birthday Greetings


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Wyatt!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Cumpleano Feliz Wyatt


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Have furr-tastic day! Ok, that was cheesy, but I couldn't help myself. Have a great one.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Have a GREAT Birthday!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy belated horror day


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you all again


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a Hairy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday WF!!!!!!


----------

